# FlashDrives



## Jgrden (Oct 22, 2009)

Has anyone built pens incorporating the flash drive in the top? What is the marketability? How hard is it to make the rectangular hole in the cap?/ Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## Wheaties (Oct 22, 2009)

Can't say I have any advice, but I'm interested to see what you come up with if you decide to do it.


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 22, 2009)

It would have to a large pen.  Just measuring the USB port on my computer, and it's 9/16 of an inch.  Then you would have to have some sort of threads or other method of capping it plust tubes.  You would have probably close to a 3/4" thick pen in the end.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Oct 22, 2009)

Look at the USB flash drive kit from PSI, it will probably give you all the info you need to know to roll your own.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 22, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> It would have to a large pen.  Just measuring the USB port on my computer, and it's 9/16 of an inch.  Then you would have to have some sort of threads or other method of capping it plust tubes.  You would have probably close to a 3/4" thick pen in the end.



You are correct. I have contacted an old friend who knows wood working front and back. I am asking how to drill a rectangular hole for the protruding contact part.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 22, 2009)

Wheaties said:


> Can't say I have any advice, but I'm interested to see what you come up with if you decide to do it.



I finally found a over seas source for the boards BUT 500 minimum order and they want the money sent Western Union. I am scared of this.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 22, 2009)

Glass Scratcher said:


> Look at the USB flash drive kit from PSI, it will probably give you all the info you need to know to roll your own.



Scratcher, the key word in your message is "roll". Were you playing with the word "turning"?

Confused in Conroe.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 22, 2009)

Wheaties said:


> Can't say I have any advice, but I'm interested to see what you come up with if you decide to do it.



I wonder how hard it would be to heat and "roll" the board?? Make it round and smaller.


----------



## arjudy (Oct 22, 2009)

This is a pen offered by an online bank. I don't know how difficult it would be to fashion a removable cover.

Here is the description given by the bank

Metal pen with 1GB USB drive...ingenious!

    * 1/2" diameter and 5” length
    * Ball point - black ink
    * Refillable with standard D1 ink
    * Store important documents and take them on the go
    * Ship to your home, office or secret spy headquarters for only $2


Orange price: $18.00


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 22, 2009)

I am currently working on a concept similar to this one.

Woodcraft now has a circuitboard USB kit in gold and chrome.  I am looking to modify a cigar kit to work in a circuitboard bottom and an extended circuitboard top.

I will let you know how hit "turns" out.


----------



## ericw95 (Oct 22, 2009)

I own a pen that is a usb, pen, and laser pointer.  Everything is threaded.  The refill is a mini refill.  It was a vendor gift for the boss and she didn't want it or know it's full capabilities.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 22, 2009)

ericw95 said:


> I own a pen that is a usb, pen, and laser pointer.  Everything is threaded.  The refill is a mini refill.  It was a vendor gift for the boss and she didn't want it or know it's full capabilities.


Tear that sucker apart and see who the manufacturers are of the USB and laser.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 22, 2009)

Crashmph said:


> I am currently working on a concept similar to this one.
> 
> Woodcraft now has a circuitboard USB kit in gold and chrome.  I am looking to modify a cigar kit to work in a circuitboard bottom and an extended circuitboard top.
> 
> I will let you know how hit "turns" out.


And I will let you know how mine turns out.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry no.  I was using the old cigarette term to roll your own as to make your own.

I'm not allowed in the shop yet, but I had picked up some 2gb flash drives at the local CompUSA at $4.00 each (their house brand).  The hard part is making a new case, but I don't really see a problem.






Jgrden said:


> Scratcher, the key word in your message is "roll". Were you playing with the word "turning"?
> 
> Confused in Conroe.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 23, 2009)

Glass Scratcher said:


> Sorry no.  I was using the old cigarette term to roll your own as to make your own.
> 
> I'm not allowed in the shop yet, but I had picked up some 2gb flash drives at the local CompUSA at $4.00 each (their house brand).  The hard part is making a new case, but I don't really see a problem.


heh, heh, I thought you had stumbled upon something unique that I could use. Because of this I am going to heat one and see f I can bent it and yet have it work.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Oct 23, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> heh, heh, I thought you had stumbled upon something unique that I could use. Because of this I am going to heat one and see f I can bent it and yet have it work.



I don't know about all flash drives but the ones I picked up can't be bent.  The memory chip is the width of the board.





I suppose I should have rotated the image but that is the direction I put the parts to begin with.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 23, 2009)

Glass Scratcher: I am going to proceed. You are right about the size and integrety of the chip/board. I don't think there is a CompUSA around here, Conroe, Texas. The last one I remember was in Isla Vista, Ca. There may be a way to go on line with them. Thanks for putting up with my humor.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Oct 23, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> Glass Scratcher: I am going to proceed. You are right about the size and integrety of the chip/board. I don't think there is a CompUSA around here, Conroe, Texas. The last one I remember was in Isla Vista, Ca. There may be a way to go on line with them. Thanks for putting up with my humor.




I can use all the humor I can get presently...

I don't know were Conroe Tx is but the website lists 3 in the state
http://www.compusa.com/retailstores/compusaStores/index.asp

I stopped in the local CompUSA and the had some of the physically smaller 2gb Transcend drives in the $8.99 range in the sale bins.  Thing is, the prices change every week.

The smallest physical flash drives I have seen are made by PQI.

Good luck and let us know how the project turns out.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 23, 2009)

Glass Scratcher: I will need to do business on line. All three require overnight stays. Thanks for your help.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 23, 2009)

Keep your eye out for Office Depot,Office Max, or Staples-even their websites.  You can get a 4GB for about $8.  Wood-n-Whimsies sell a key ring that accommodates a flash drive and their instructions talk about opening the case and inserting the drive after the case is completed. Check it out as it might be helpful


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 24, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> Keep your eye out for Office Depot,Office Max, or Staples-even their websites.  You can get a 4GB for about $8.  Wood-n-Whimsies sell a key ring that accommodates a flash drive and their instructions talk about opening the case and inserting the drive after the case is completed. Check it out as it might be helpful


Cindy: Thank you for that information. I will check that out. today.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 25, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> Glass Scratcher: I am going to proceed. You are right about the size and integrety of the chip/board. I don't think there is a CompUSA around here, Conroe, Texas. The last one I remember was in Isla Vista, Ca. There may be a way to go on line with them. Thanks for putting up with my humor.



I thought CompUSA went out of business a few years back... If they are still around, there was one on 1960 about 2 blocks west of I45 on the right... and I think another further out 1960 closer to Tomball or the road to Tomball anyway... I don't remember the mall area out that way.


----------



## jskeen (Oct 25, 2009)

There's a fry's just inside the beltway on 45, just a little way south of you.  They run rotating sales, but have some of the cheapest electronics component prices around.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 25, 2009)

Some ideas:

http://www.etsy.com/search_results....ch_query=flash+drive&order=date_desc&ship_to=


----------



## philb (Oct 25, 2009)

That website is awesome! Love the teak and lacewood models!


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 25, 2009)

jskeen said:


> There's a fry's just inside the beltway on 45, just a little way south of you.  They run rotating sales, but have some of the cheapest electronics component prices around.


I forgot about Fry's. See their store off the I-45. Also, the CompUSA off 1960 is a possibility. It is next to Woodcraft. Good eyes, guys and gals. I am on my way to a new adventure.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 25, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> Some ideas:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/search_results....ch_query=flash+drive&order=date_desc&ship_to=


Fantastic. I could not figure it out until I read the description. Leaves it wide open to the imagination.


----------



## TomW (Oct 25, 2009)

TellicoTurning said:


> I thought CompUSA went out of business a few years back... If they are still around, there was one on 1960 about 2 blocks west of I45 on the right... and I think another further out 1960 closer to Tomball or the road to Tomball anyway... I don't remember the mall area out that way.


 
CompUSA did go out of business about a year ago. Three of the stores in Texas were bought by TigerDirect, as well as the CompUSA name. They are open as CompUSA. The most aggravating thing is they train their employees to ask everyone in the store if they need help, every 45 seconds. They actually stand in line to ask you... Fry's gets my on site business, and TigerDirect the web business.

Tom


----------



## gketell (Oct 26, 2009)

*source for pico usb drives*

I found this....  






http://www.supertalent.com/products/stt_usb_detail.php?type=Pico%20Mini-B


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 26, 2009)

gketell said:


> I found this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I am following up, trying to get a cost. 

Thank you.

John


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 26, 2009)

Available from Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Pico+mini


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 29, 2009)

gketell said:


> I found this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greg: I found a distributor in San Jose. I am "small potatoes" to them but they are working with me. Instead of the $8.00, they are reducing the price, but to what - I am not sure. Nice little Oriental voice in their sales department. Thank you for the lead. I received the flash drive kits ( I was going to make my own but went the easy way ). I plan on testing ten to see if they sell. If so, I will become a millionaire and you will be on retainer as advisor for new products. What do you think??:glasses-nerdy:


----------



## gketell (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds like a plan to me.  But if you become a millionaire then I want a finder's fee.  How about 5%?  :glasses-nerdy:


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 30, 2009)

Greg: is that five percent of net or gross?


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 31, 2009)

The first flash drive pen was completed this afternoon with Cocobolo. Brought it in for Mary to look at and it did not pass the test. My in-house quality control expert says that no one would want to write with a instrument that big. She went on to say that people would buy the cap end with a fastening device on it. It would be attractive, safe and compact. 

So there gals and guys, or guys and gals, is the REST of the story.


----------



## Monty (Oct 31, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> The first flash drive pen was completed this afternoon with Cocobolo. Brought it in for Mary to look at and it did not pass the test. My in-house quality control expert says that no one would want to write with a instrument that big. She went on to say that people would buy the cap end with a fastening device on it. It would be attractive, safe and compact.
> 
> So there gals and guys, or guys and gals, is the REST of the story.


So let us see a picture and make up our own mind.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 31, 2009)

echoing Monty here...  Let us be the judge of that.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 31, 2009)

Crashmph said:


> echoing Monty here...  Let us be the judge of that.


Coming right up, hold on.


----------



## gketell (Oct 31, 2009)

And let us see the "correction" when you get it done.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 31, 2009)

*Proto Flash Drive*

Here are the shots. Did not clean up the glue.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 31, 2009)

gketell said:


> And let us see the "correction" when you get it done.


I'm am still going to do something a little different. NOt going to use this kit.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright you guys, I tell my wife her opinion dies not count in spirit of your request to see the  blanks. Once I stick my neck out jeopardizing marital harmony I posted the pictures and you run away, nowhere to be found.


----------



## DennisM (Nov 2, 2009)

Wives talk to other wives.... 

What about modifing a cigar kit to accept it in the cap?


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 2, 2009)

I also think that it is too bulky for writing, but agree that the idea of it being attached to something will sell.  I have made two of them and they went quickly.  In fact I made them because someone told me if I had them they would buy them, but that they weren't interested in pens.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 2, 2009)

DennisM said:


> Wives talk to other wives....
> 
> What about modifing a cigar kit to accept it in the cap?


Needs 13 mm cavity to accept the flash board. I think the cigar is too narrow. I am working on a 50 Cal. bullet.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 2, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> I also think that it is too bulky for writing, but agree that the idea of it being attached to something will sell.  I have made two of them and they went quickly.  In fact I made them because someone told me if I had them they would buy them, but that they weren't interested in pens.


Have you been talking to my wife??  

My original thoughts were to some how link writing and computers together. Separating the pen from the flash storage unit is not fulfilling my dreams but it is practical and logical. 

Thank you Cindy from San Francisco.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay, new vein. I took some Crystal Lite, Hickory, Maple and soaked them overnight. Then I put the pens into the pressure pot over night and most of the next day. I took them out this after noon and set them outside to dry. What do you think will happen?  This will be the first Raspberry Diet Pen ever made??


----------



## DennisM (Nov 25, 2009)

Geeks has a sale on 3 in 1 pens..

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?In...-daily_html-_-25nov09_EBFDSN_1-_-EBFDSN_1Main

9.99!


----------



## islandturner (Nov 25, 2009)

DennisM said:


> Geeks has a sale on 3 in 1 pens..
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?In...-daily_html-_-25nov09_EBFDSN_1-_-EBFDSN_1Main
> 
> 9.99!


 
I wonder how difficult it would be, to dismantel (break apart) the black pastic body of this pen, and rebuild it using our own turned wooden components? It's a very cool pen, with both a 2Gig memory stick and laser pointer...!


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 25, 2009)

A buddy of mine got one of those. Not easily moddable.


----------



## islandturner (Nov 25, 2009)

*Geeks Shipping Rates*



islandturner said:


> I wonder how difficult it would be, to dismantel (break apart) the black pastic body of this pen, and rebuild it using our own turned wooden components? It's a very cool pen, with both a 2Gig memory stick and laser pointer...!


 
I just tried to order a couple of these pens from 'Geeks' to experiment with. They wanted $60 Fedex overnight, $40 for Fedex ground or $35 for mail, to Canada -- for two pens. I guess I don't need them that badly... :frown:


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 25, 2009)

islandturner said:


> I just tried to order a couple of these pens from 'Geeks' to experiment with. They wanted $60 Fedex overnight, $40 for Fedex ground or $35 for mail, to Canada -- for two pens. I guess I don't need them that badly... :frown:


Sheesh. !!!!!


----------

